# diy custom shift boot ?



## ohara197 (Nov 17, 2007)

i got really bored with my shift boot an started to do some reading up an idea on custom fabric shfitboots, i picked out my material and im on the hunt for a write up or a "how to" 
please help


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (ohara197)*

bump up im intrested


----------



## ohara197 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (wagner17)*

thanks boss


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (ohara197)*

still nothing????


----------



## ohara197 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (wagner17)*

i finished my shiftboot the otherday, let me do a write of of my own and show some pictures tonight.


----------



## geralddh15 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (ohara197)*

Suscribed. I'm interested to.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (geralddh15)*

bump up for an diy....


----------



## ohara197 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (wagner17)*

saterday morning bump, still on the hunt.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (ohara197)*

wow.... wack no body has anything ive searched and searched .. i know someone has something saw plenty when i was at h2o..


----------



## tapassvr (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: diy custom shift boot ? (ohara197)*

also interested.. bump


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

semi writeup i did
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4612999


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (riotburn)*

thanks bud gonna do that i figgured that someone did it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

